
AFNetworking - A delightful iOS and OS X networking framework - gklein
https://github.com/AFNetworking/AFNetworking
======
Cookingboy
This has been around for quite a while now and is definitely one of the most
popular networking framework for Cocoa. Before that it was ASI which was
delegate based (AF is block based). Compare to ASI, AF is a lot more modern
(also being actively maintained is a nice plus). Definitely my network
framework of choice if I have to start an iOS project myself.

